# Kmart's "Totally Ghoul" 2010 Halloween items



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Wow... Did you see the "Totally Ghoul Rabid Wolf" prop? That is a little weird.. Maybe its me but that would get many kids cracking jokes and raise some eyebrows.. I wish it didnt have the man laying underneath though as the wolf itself is cool!


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

LOL it looks like that rabid wolf is humpin that dead guy.  I agree the stuff is ok but way over priced and could be made for cheaper.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

I like the Hanging Bat & the Ground Breaker, but I'd rather see them in person at the store to really see what they look like. And agreed, don't think I'd pay full price for any of them.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

K-mart's Totally Ghoul stuff is always kind of strange. I like the rabid wolf, but I'd cut off the victim part of it. Rotating Vampire Spine?? Hmmm.........
I can usually pick up a lot of that stuff after Halloween for 75 to 90% off. That's what I like!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

He IS humping it!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I like the dropping body and could use that but I'll wait for a sale or pick it up in November as well.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I miss Kmart... they all closed down in Canada when Wallmart came up here. Nice props...


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Huh. I can only see three items for some reason.


----------



## Hamm (Aug 3, 2008)

DaveintheGrave said:


> K-mart's Totally Ghoul stuff is always kind of strange. I like the rabid wolf, but I'd cut off the victim part of it. Rotating Vampire Spine?? Hmmm.........
> I can usually pick up a lot of that stuff after Halloween for 75 to 90% off. That's what I like!


I can only see 3 item also, But if I know you Dave,,,,That would be one great wolf!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Hamm said:


> But if I know you Dave,,,,That would be one great wolf!


Thanks, Hamm! It could be a little brother to my animated (reindeer) wolf! LOL


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

Well you guys must of made Kmart mad because I can't find this thing all I want to do is see the werewolf humping the guy!!! But no I cant find it at all so some one post the link.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Three items here to.I am really considering the witch.Depending how she looks when in motion.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That's so weird about the items disappearing. I'm only seeing a few now too. Maybe the web designer is reorganizing things and broke some code. It doesn't seem to help if you search for "totally ghoul" either.

BTW I posted about Kmart under the shopping thread and the link there seems to still be loading a number of items although I know there was more showing before also. For what it's worth right now here's the post with a different link and you can see a few more products. http://www.halloweenforum.com/865904-post165.html


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

I saw alot earlier today, and now they're gone


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm seeing _very_ few items, too


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

creepy crawler said:


> ...all I want to do is see the werewolf humping the guy!!!


I wish everyone was that easy to please, creepy crawler


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

I wanted to see it too! I looked in decor and found we carry 3 things in common and I'm blown away by their high prices! We're $31 cheaper on the Out of Ground Torso. So much for giant retailers being way cheaper than us independent retailers


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

How many people think the "major mass production" prop companies spy on forums like this one? I've notice over the past 10 years that a lot of the props we build in full scale on prop making forums like this one usually ends up being mass produced a few years later by the big companies and end up on shelf's at Kmart, Target, Wal mart and other stores. They might change somethings but it's basically the same type prop.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

As I recall the "werewolf" looked like a big ugly snarly furless dog/wolf that was "sitting" on top of the torso of a man whose face/head was being ripped apart. I think it might have been a latex prop but didn't look that close at the description. Think it was dark brown/blackish in color. Don't remember the pricing either. I was wondering if it was a Peter Alan prop, which Kmart's sister site, Sears, seems to be carrying. Here's a link to the Sears halloween stuff they have posted. I know some of the items on it were also on the Kmart site.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Did anyone notice whether they've brought the cave rat back? As cheesy and overpriced as it was, I regret not buying it when it was available.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

madmax said:


> How many people think the "major mass production" prop companies spy on forums like this one? I've notice over the past 10 years that a lot of the props we build in full scale on prop making forums like this one usually ends up being mass produced a few years later by the big companies and end up on shelf's at Kmart, Target, Wal mart and other stores. They might change somethings but it's basically the same type prop.


So who here made the humping werewolf first?lol


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> I wish everyone was that easy to please, creepy crawler


Hey what can I say I am a simple kinda guy!!! LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Kmart "Totally Ghoul Halloween" site is now officially up and running, however they still haven't linked to all the products we saw a few days ago on the site. Wonder if they know what a tease this is for all of us.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

They are going to have the lifesize butler this year.I got the little one last year the kids loved him.I really like the stick looking scarecrow and am interested in the zombie girl that turns her head 39.99 is not a bad price for her.If she looks decent.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

shadowbat said:


> so who here made the humping werewolf first?lol[/quote
> 
> 
> *LMAO!!!*


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_...alloween+Decor&prdNo=9&blockNo=9&blockType=G9 theirs the rabid wolf


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

i'm loving the vampire spine, but not for that price.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

october31 said:


> http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_...alloween+Decor&prdNo=9&blockNo=9&blockType=G9 theirs the rabid wolf


What a position.. I think its the reverse werewolf


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> What a position.. I think its the reverse werewolf


That prop looks hilarious. I think you may well be right on that one...


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

LOL I just saw the Werewolf prop... wow cant get that one!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Shadowbat said:


> So who here made the humping werewolf first?lol


The originator of the prop actually calls it "The AFFECTIONATE Werewolf".  JK


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

You all rock! Thanks for keeping everyone up to date on this years new Halloween products


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Kmart website is driving me crazy.I will go there one day and items that I am interested in are there.The next hour they are gone.The next day some are there some are not.I know they are updating it its just driving me crazy.
Friday they had rhoda the animated witch-the animated reaching hand-and the miniture micheal.Today they don't.but they do have listed the zombie girl I seen a few days back and then I couldn't find again.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I know what you mean Halloween71. I have encountered the same log in confusion at my end as you have. I have ordered from them before but in all honesty I would be leery about ordering online yet when the online store changes day by day with disappearing and reappearing items. If I needed something badly in advance I think I would call their customer service on the phone and see if I could place the order that way rather than risk my order also disappearing after my card was charged. Seeing as how they are part of Sears or vice versa I'm surprised the website experience is as flaky as it is.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

The Totally Ghoul Haunted Doorbell seems pretty cool.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

LMAO! Some of u HF'ers are sooooo funny with the wolf replies! Ouch my side is starting to hurt again!...


LINK: http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_...alloween+Decor&prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Pet Rat with Leash and Wheels!*

Hey, this is really cool--a Pet Rat on Leash and Wheels. I'm thinking of getting him. Found it on the Sears.Com site (sister site to Kmart now, not sure if Kmart will sell him). Pretty cool for $16. Manufactured by Franco American Novelty. Wish you could have him sent to a local Sears store and save on shipping, which I think you can do with a lot of Kmart's stuff.

Wonder if he's battery powered so you can power walk him. hehe


Pet Rat on a Leash and Wheels


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I kind of like the new Ghoul Rising from the Grave over at the Kmart Totally Ghoul site area. Not bad for $25.

The Totally Ghoul Corpse with Pump sounds kind of cool too. Kind of on their high end of props.

Or how about their new resin hand coming out of some clothing holding a blood pumping heart -- Totally Ghoul Pumping Heart in Hand -- $30. Not bad. 

I'm liking a few more things there than I thought. I've bought some of the Totally Ghoul products before and thought they were pretty nice quality.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

um it really do look like the wolf is humping.........


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

oh i want the bultler with the animated crow on his shoulder ...MUST have this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BlueFrog said:


> Did anyone notice whether they've brought the cave rat back? As cheesy and overpriced as it was, I regret not buying it when it was available.



BlueFrog, the Cave Rat is currently on Tekky Toys Halloween product list, so for sure it will be sold somewhere this year. I might pick up a few myself.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

For those that are wondering about this wolf-humping-dead-guy thing & can't see it for whatever reason, here it is:









I kinda like the pumpkin vine man thing


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This is SOME chainsaw!

I'm guessing they're still working out a few bugs over there!

It's odd seeing cute little Disney characters next to Michael Meyers & gory stuff.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I really resent the lack of information on the dimensions of these products. The items look great in photos, but how big are they. I proefer life sized props, not 1/3 scale.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Thats the same saw we got a few years ago at GR for $ 40 ....love it works great.


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Would be so cool if stores here in Holland would even sell 10% of what they sell in the US.... arghhh!!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BlueFrog, the Cave Rat is currently on Tekky Toys Halloween product list, so for sure it will be sold somewhere this year. I might pick up a few myself.


Oooh, thanks for that news! I'll resist buying one on eBay then. I know it's not a great prop, but it's a _rat_...!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

BlueFrog said:


> I know it's not a great prop, but it's a _rat_...!


That's too funny I can relate, though. (Incredible Hulk impression) "Oooh, gargoyle... Must have!!"


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> This is SOME chainsaw!


I can't say I've ever seen one like that, either If it's by Kodak, I'm sure it's pretty darned impressive


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Hmmm...kinda like the witch. Hopefully they get that in stock at the local Kmart; I want to see what it looks like up close before I buy it.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Saw the new 5' tall Butler at K-mart today...........I love him and want him bad.......he has the crow on his shoulders ...............$ 129 is a bit too much for me......But I like this version better than last years.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I didn't see this thread before, I'm going to have to go out next week and see if our Kmart has *anything* out yet (still haven't started public school yet, so it's doubtful this week). I kind of like the dropping corpse, but it says it can't be shipped to my store. I wonder if that means that they're not going to carry it, either.


----------

